# Router bits in Europe



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Are there any other members of the forum who could direct me to an online shop in either Italy, Austria, or Germany where i can purchase metric sized spiral router bits with an 8mm shank ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm, just noticed I missed a 't' in the title and now I can't seem to find an 'edit/modify post' button.
Am I blind tonight ?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Gav,

You cannot edit your posts until after you have made 10 posts when new to the forum.


I will fix it for you on this one


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gavin

Try Martin Sauter at www.sautershop.de - HM-Fräser Schaft 8

I'm sorry I don't know any shop in Graz. You can take the bus up to there quite cheaply. There is an early morning one that gives you a day up there for shopping with a return late afternoon. I would have thought there must be a decent woodwork shop there.
Try Austrian Yellow pages
http://www.herold.at/en/gelbe-seiten/F7rcr_graz/werkzeug-erzeugung-u-großhandel/

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Lackner & Urnitsch Ges.m.b.H. seem to be just engineering tools, but a phone call to them might throw up if they know of a good woodworking supplier.

HTH

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Peter.
That first link looks a good one. Now to see what the shipping and import costs are going to be.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> Thanks for that Peter.
> That first link looks a good one. Now to see what the shipping and import costs are going to be.


Depending on how big the parcel is, I may have a solution to that.

In the meantime, I've been given the name of the CMT importer in Zagreb.

For any requirement of CMT products kindly contact the following company:


HUDEK DOO ZA TRGOVINU,PROIZVODNJU I SERVIS ALATNIH STROJEVA

SUNEKOVA 145, ZAGREB - 10040 (Croatia)
Phone: 00385 1 2983130 Fax: 00385 1 2984494

I'd be surprised if they stock much, but they may be able to get stuff in to order.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Another one for you, Gavin.

Iverpen, out on the East side of Zagreb, Ul.Grada Gospica 3.
Iverpan - sve za izradu namještaja
Last time I was there they had some CMT and Freud router bits in but only a very limited range.

Cheers

Peter


----------

